# Forge World: XV9 'Hazard' Close Support Armour



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

The XV-9 'Hazard' Close Support Armour is an original battlesuit design intended to act as a powerful counter-attack unit and weapons platform. Model designed by Daren Parrwood

More Pictures
New Rules

It's Taurific!

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

OH MA GAWD.
Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery nice find there!
:goodpost:


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Master_Caleb said:


> It's Taurific!



You should copyright that phrase before someone else does. I lol-ed.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

hijynx said:


> You should copyright that phrase before someone else does. I lol-ed.


lol man I stole it from my friend. My friend even has a T-Shirt with that on it. I can't believe you've never heard it before. xD

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit that is a nice model. Good find indeed.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

that is the best tau model i have ever seen. sic.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

that model looks kick ass, nice find


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

All I have to say is...


DO WANT


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

They just keep getting more and more Gundam-esque. Soon they will sprout metallic ears and metallic facial hair! And a theme song!


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes but... does it still have a WS of 2?

*Reads Rules* oh wow... WS 3... yeah its pushing gundam now...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Let's be fair, Mobile Suit Gundam is awesome. Not the homoeroticized American versions, but the original Japanese stuff. If they made a model that looked like a Zaku II, I'd play that army in a heartbeat.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice mini, i would sub that for normal battle suits if i had an Tau Army.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

this style is getting more and more in direction of anime and definitely away from the gothic 40K feeling. nothing warhammer unique anymore. just a misplaced copy. but i guess it's a money thing due to a strong fanbase backing it up..
i really don't like that style. it looks like a childrens toy to me.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I like it, I'll be using one as my commander in my upcoming Tau rmy with some conversion for guns


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

As a Tau player, I am horrified and angry at FW making this crappy model, and if GW starts taking design cues from FW in the future I will no doubt have to leave the hobby and move on to competitors.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> this style is getting more and more in direction of anime and definitely away from the gothic 40K feeling. nothing warhammer unique anymore. just a misplaced copy. but i guess it's a money thing due to a strong fanbase backing it up..
> i really don't like that style. it looks like a childrens toy to me.


I'm not sure if you remember, or if there's any truth to this, but rumors have held it that Tau were originally invented to help pitch 40k to the Japanese market... Giving it an anime feel wouldn't necessarily be offbeat. 



MetalHandkerchief said:


> As a Tau player, I am horrified and angry at FW making this crappy model, and if GW starts taking design cues from FW in the future I will no doubt have to leave the hobby and move on to competitors.


What's so crappy about the model? I can understand if you say don't like the style, or look of it, but the model in and of itself is wonderful. The detail is amazing, and I definitely think it holds allot of neat aspects to its name. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

Also being a Tau follower I also really like this model - I think it gives the battle suits a more dynamic look. 

I think that you're going a bit ott if you're willing to leave the hobby based soley on one model that you don't like - hell, I've even got a dark eldar army and i don't like any of the models!

My opinion anyway.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's taking Tau in the wrong direction. Sure, Tau have influences from manga but GW have always been able to put their own unique touch on them. This thing could be copy pasted into a japanese comic and noone would notice.

That's what makes it a crappy model.

I'm not interested in gundam. I'm interested in the unique touch GW put in it to actually make Tau interesting.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It's taking Tau in the wrong direction. Sure, Tau have influences from manga but GW have always been able to put their own unique touch on them. This thing could be copy pasted into a japanese comic and noone would notice.
> 
> That's what makes it a crappy model.
> 
> I'm not interested in gundam. I'm interested in the unique touch GW put in it to actually make Tau interesting.


That doesn't make the model crappy. It means you don't like the _style_ of the model. It doesn't make the model itself bad. That's like saying any model with manga/anime influence is bad because it has manga/anime influence. Also I agree with some of the people above. One FW model doesn't mean we're going to see a whole change in the line-up of models. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't worry about the Tau. One day we'll finish what we started in the Damocles Crusade. Just you wait.

To be honest before I got my Guard forces, I'd been toying with the idea of going Tau. The first 40k game I ever played was played with 12 Fire Warriors, a devilfish, a battlesuit, and ten-odd Kroot! 

Normally I find Tau models to be interesting. I really like the Fire Warrior models, and the Hammerhead is an interesting looking tank, but I don't like this new battlesuit in comparison to the ones GW cranks out. My general dislike of manga things just led me to the grittier Imperial armies.

That's my opinion, it doesn't mean the model sucks. It's a nice piece of sculpting, but I don't like it. It's like going to an art museum: there will be things you don't like.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone else see District 9? The alien battle rig springs to mind when I look at that model.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

At last, a suitable model for my long over-due O'Shovah conversion.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

It think all those reacting badly to it need to get over it, it's a different style of suit much like all the different styler of suit they put out notice the XV25 doesn't look like the XV8, the XV9 is meant to be almost a combo of these I like the smooth armour finish it's not gundam, gundam is like 500ft tall robots with men inside thier heads with laser swords and massive chain guns etc(or whatever but not tau)... As said it was a kove to appeal to a market and it worked. GW even state that they design team gets influence from all over the place - nothing is new under the sun, we essentially are just recopying something been done in the past but now putting in our own context - go look at the world of art, architecture and landscape design there is only so far one can go with these things before you are repeating something just under a different name.

Orochi - I had the same thought


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I like the model, it looks awsome, i might just get it for the sake of getting it


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the model looks great. I wanna start a Tau Army but the bills are just to much atm....:cray:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a nice model.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I kind of like it, the way the BCs hang is a bit goofy, but still nice as a general. The best thing about it is that its a FA option so it wont bugger the Elite slots like all other suits 

Im particularly interested in the "other weapon options will be added in time" detail. Burst Cannons are neat, but then again that (S5 shooting) is something the Tau army already has an abundance of, if these guys can get some niftier weapons though...:biggrin:


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree, this model is nice. I to am interested what the "other" weapons will be. I might have to get one. :grin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Dual Plasma rifles would be some serious firepower, especially in rapid firing range.

But yes, I don't think they will be mostly weapons we've seen before...'Close range fire support' rules out missile pods etc.

So maybe some custom weapons....?

Probably dual Flamers, Dual PRs, Dual Fusions and of course, dual BC.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the model too. All this bitchen over "it looks Gundam" seems unfounded, I see nothing Gundam about it. It looks like a killer Anime suit that will kill scores of SMs. I guess people are upset it doesnt look more like the Cardboard Robot from the Beasti Boys music vid :laugh:. Is everything suppose to have the same feel? I figure a Alien race of the Tau caliber would have a much different look like the Nids from the rest of the Game.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Immediately starts Proxying with Gundam models*

What? It works out cheaper than buying FW...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugly......


----------

